# Ambitions,capabilities or dumbass luck



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

With work rained out I decided to go back to my new spot at Long Reef for another shot after yesterdays results.
Got to the ramp to find dicey conditions but I was pumped and I knew if I didnt go today there was no way I would get out before the weekend.
I may have bitten off more than I could chew but I was keen and I knew I would be close in.
With a warm jumper, spray jacket and beanie on I was warm enough.
Head down I paddled as hard as I could around White Rock steering clear of any rogue waves.
Straight to new spot X.
Not ideal conditions but armed with the fact that I have caught some quality fish at Long Reef in less than ideal conditions I had nothing to loose.
No way could I anchor up today. Drift shute at best I thought.
I set up where I thought I would be in position only to set my bait check my position and realise I was way off. Thought I would persevere for a little while. For zilch.
Made a few adjustments in my position after a short paddle, re set the shute and away we go.
The shadows of doubt were rolling in faster than the rain clouds that were soaking me on and off every half hour or so.
But nothing removes those doubts faster than the scream of an ABU 7000 in free spool with the ratchet on.
Slam the handle to set the hooks and my rod groans and bends in half(I have never seen it do that before).
Have I got my dream fish or have I hooked a big shark was my next thought.
Fortunately the fish headed in a good direction so I wasnt side on or into the wind and sloppy conditions.
With some good head shakes coming up the line I was quietly confident it wasnt a toothy nasty.
A good clean spirited fight and I had colour of the best kind. RED!
A few more short runs and I was leaning back for my net.
With the horse in the net on the first attempt I nearly wet myself with excitement as the fish lay in the net across my legs.
The rest is a bit of a blur as I packed up and raced for home.
I wasnt going to push my luck any further with the conditions and I wasnt going to feed the sand monster again either.(He gets very hungry around dark. Must be his dinner time).
The rest as they say is history.
I reckon I will sleep with a smile on my face.

Long Reef turns it on again .

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Very happy to get home in one peice.
Oh and yes I am STOKED!
So is my mother in law cause she gets all my catch as I dont eat fish hahahaha.

Wigg


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

:shock: WOW :shock: Very impressive snapper mate, that would have been a great fighter. Well done!!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks mate.

A good fight, a clean fight considering how much reef there is for the fish to hide in.
A new PB.
Still smiling too, I am stoked


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Bloody Hell ..... am I keen to give Longy a go or what !!! 

Love to read reports of reels screaming and rods buckled 

Great red !!! would that be around 4-5 kg ??

What kind of gear are you using ? What about baits ? no mention of stopping for livies, so I'm assuming pilchards or squid ???

....one last question....spot x would be....????  8)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Mango

No livies just stinky old pillies.
4kg cleaned
20lb Ande mono
7ft rod ABU 7000
Spot X is just near spot Y. 
I have it marked with a cross on the side of my yak.

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Big Maaarn

Very keen and a bit loopy too.
Has the pics persuaded you to come up to Gods country?

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I promise the MV Sandmonster will not get you.
But his brother LR Sandmonster might.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wigg


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow! That's one nice snapper! 

Well done


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a stonker Wigg,Congratulations. Cheers Mal.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Eberbachl
Thanks Mal


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Hi Yo


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Champion Rod. What a beauty. You know where I'll be on Sunday


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Swell dependant you might paddle out there and find I am already there.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Bring your sounder, I would like to know why the fish are holding where they are.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

happy days.....gotta love the scream of the reel.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

You bet.
As I drift of to sleep that is all I will hear and just grin.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

absolutely brilliant fish mate and a new pb great stuff


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Woooaahhh, what a great snapper, well done wigg , it was obviously worth the extra effort of getting out to get a fish like that, i am willing to bet you have a lot of mates out there this weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

No such thing as dumb ass luck when you're fishing those conditions Wigg.Congratulations!!! To the victor goes the spoils!! Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sweet snapper sticks Wigg, he's a beaut and a half


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks boys.
Definately stoked.
Getting the hang of this yak thing now.
When I first started I fished maybe 10 times for no results.
Someone call the firebrigade cause I am on fire!
     
Only joking, I think it was more good luck than good management.
I must have dropped the pillie on the end of his nose.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Ant

About 72 cm, 4kg cleaned
A new PB

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magnificent fish mate congrats


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

My God 

Well done


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

WELLDONE THEY DO PULL HARD DONT THEY. GOTTA LOVE THOSE HEAD SHAKES TO.
Woopie


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow! I am very very impressed!

Good decision to stop at one. With a fish like that on board, you could easily capsize if the load shifted!

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVmINOcAABBXgAAQYAcAgBCAP+XfoCAAZDVT9lFPKPTTE1DeqNqDVPCajJ5QGgGha17nkLPD5op4hOrGMtfCWNo3su1X15gJs5CCIw7ftP4li1T0IDnbfXeGQW6kgnCFKTvxHG27PFXkGEt5m8S+oKFrkytgCQkDBQggzdyVBaPxdyRThQkFmINOcA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah, what the other guys said!  Cracking fish Wiggs, congratulations mate


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz, whack, whack whack, doof, doof, thunp, thump, tckh, ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz, whack, whack whack, doof, doof, thunp, thump, tckh.

Nice nob - Congratulations

If it was greyish it would be a deep water traveller that came in close after the rain.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats a fine snapper Wigg  I'll bet he gave you a run for your money 

Milt,


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice snapper mate!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks boys.
Yep Im still stoked.
Had a grin on my face all day.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks mate.
They do come alot bigger.
There was one a couple of weeks back in one of the Sunday papers taken at Long Reef 13.2kgs by a girl from Allambie.
That is the biggest I have seen or heard of from Long Reef.
In Whyalla in South Australia they catch monsters every day 10-12kgs.
What a great place to go. Not good to eat at that size tho.
At about 7-8kgs they start to get worms in them.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Fantastic stuff, thats a great snapper mate and it totally takes out Wiki HOF...You've set a bloody rippa bench mark to take out biggest snapper for the coming season...

Well done and no way was it dumbass luck dude, thats reward for all your effort 8)

Looking forward to future reports coming in from Long Reef... Go gettem boys.

cheer T.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers mate.
Hopefully I will have another report to file on the weekend.
Depends on how bad the swell is. A new swell is supposed to hit tonight.
This is a good thing cause it gets the reds on the chew.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wigg - youre still amped aren't ya? 3 days later and he's still buzzing. I think youve got it bad,,,,,Snapper Fever!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

U betcha. Snapper fever big time.
Got any secrets u can pass on?

Wigg


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Well you're certainly no pussy! Well done for staring the elements in the eye and giving them the 'bird'. 
Sweet nobby-headed reward!

Matt


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Matt
I really did start thinking that I was over my head.
But I am absolutely stoked.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

